# Busy Hurricane Season Coming



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

"o not going to be as bad as last year" BAH!

Hurricane Story


If you look at past records, they have been off by nearly 50% of their predictions, meaning it was 50% higher then what they had precicted int he past for hurricanes. 

Personally i say it's going to be bad, just as bad as last year, and if any of them are waiting to last minute based on "o not going to be as bad as last year" weatherman, "here's your sign"-jeff foxworthy.

Prays and hopes go out to all of you down in the southern/eastern states.​


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh great! We lost power in May two years ago for 14 days due to one hurricaine and then not even two weeks later lost power for 10 days due to another one. We used our tax money to purchase a generator thats large enough to run the main things in the house if it ever happens again!

try doing that with a 9-10 month old - hot as haties and no AC!

thanks for your prayers!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Peach, you're so far north of me that you're practically a yankee. I'm really gonna get clobbered down here one of these days.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Peach, you're so far north of me that you're practically a yankee. I'm really gonna get clobbered down here one of these days.


TOS, Where are you at??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im way north of both of you and I have a generator for those times we lose power. Although most of our power outages are in the winter due to ice. So our problems are a bit different than yours. Not hot but cold.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Doc, you got gett like 3 more like 4 women to cuddle with for body warmth when our power outtages hit! :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Hurricane Season isn't too bad for me here in Birmingham, AL. It just gets bad when they come on land. They always seem to come straight to us. The rain we get is pretty crappy though. Our tornado seasons are worse than the hurricane seasons.

I pray that this hurricane season won't be as bad as the last...but it looks like it will be. I feel for those living in Florida, south AL, Mississippi, and all along the coast. They get too many storms.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont know. Where I am at in Illinois we are already 5 inches above normal for rainfall for the year. They are not violent storms but the constant high volume can cause flooding just the same. This comes after the drought last year where we were 3 inches below normal for the year at this point. That is a difference of 7 inches of rain since last year.

Remember it wasnt the hurricane that caused all the problems it was the flooding afterwords.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

you know they coulda saved the cities if one really did invent a machine that would rid water supply in a given area(the device from the new batman movie) i know they got it in some hidden base! these movies dont come out of nowhere!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

At this point I really dont care after the last couple seasons it cant get much worse than it is....i survived charley,wilma,ivan and all the others...


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Fishboy93 said:


> At this point I really dont care after the last couple seasons it cant get much worse than it is....i survived charley,wilma,ivan and all the others...



Watch Discovery natonal geo channels alot, you learn way more then guessing.
a guy studies inland pond and lake, drives sample earth rod things in pretty deep the bottoms of these, i don;t recall off hand how far in-land he has found prove of hurricains way worse they any of us have ever seem, just from ready the layers of the bottom of ponds and lakes....
Just thought you would like to know,

you live in a hurricain area, deal with it.....why i don;t live there.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Mr Aquarium said:


> Watch Discovery natonal geo channels alot, you learn way more then guessing.
> a guy studies inland pond and lake, drives sample earth rod things in pretty deep the bottoms of these, i don;t recall off hand how far in-land he has found prove of hurricains way worse they any of us have ever seem, just from ready the layers of the bottom of ponds and lakes....
> Just thought you would like to know,
> 
> you live in a hurricain area, deal with it.....why i don;t live there.



All i was bassicaly sayin was i live in a hurricane area and i do deal with it...


----------

